# Will my new YT624 get stronger with usage.



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

I used the snowblower about 3 times in about 6inches of snow each time in the past 2 months, obviously there was no bogging down. Now yesterday we got about 1 foot of wet snow and a 2 feet eod. The eod was making the yammy bog down extremely low rpm even at a crawl speed. So my question is will the yt624 get stronger with time and usage? 

My rpm reader is a 3900rpm on full power.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Doesn't everything get stronger with usage??


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Nickdatech said:


> Now yesterday we got about 1 foot of wet snow and a 2 feet eod. The eod was making the yammy bog down extremely low rpm even at a crawl speed. So my question is will the yt624 get stronger with time and usage?


No it won't but I think your initial expectations are too high. You're going to have to use the traction clutch for that load. Return trips through EOD will let you take a half bucket width instead.
The above assumes it wasnt clogging. If it was, than that's a separate issue.


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

cpchriste said:


> No it won't but I think your initial expectations are too high. You're going to have to use the traction clutch for that load. Return trips through EOD will let you take a half bucket width instead.
> The above assumes it wasnt clogging. If it was, than that's a separate issue.


No it wasn't clogging at all but I've always heard that Ariens and Toro engine get stronger once they get fully broken in.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the machine should " break in " and work somewhat better after enough hours for a couple of oil changes. thats not just for the engine, the whole machine will " break in ".


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

It should works smoother, but I don't think you would notice anything different after that. It is just a mechanical engine, with no electronic devices to control its power limit. People think they got more power, but really, the snow was just powdery dry snow.
You had too much expectation on your machine. I watched many Yamaha snow blowers of the same size and they all did that. Something to be expected with a 6hp engine and high rpm impeller. Even on my 8hp Ariens, I have to be careful with how much snow I'm taking in. They all will struggle on wet heavy snow. The smaller engines just struggle more. It is normal, just don't let it bog down too low.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I found the same thing at first, it seemed to have less power than my old 524. But after a few hours of use it seemed to get much better. You will also get used to the machine and it's kwirks and you will be happy with the results, just take your time at the EOD. That stuff is heavy and often frozen compared to the rest of the snow that isn't gorged with salt.


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Coby7 said:


> I found the same thing at first, it seemed to have less power than my old 524. But after a few hours of use it seemed to get much better. You will also get used to the machine and it's kwirks and you will be happy with the results, just take your time at the EOD. That stuff is heavy and often frozen compared to the rest of the snow that isn't gorged with salt.


Yeah that's what I figured!


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Little video I made just for the heck of it. There's about 15 inches of compact snow and near the end of the video its only leftovers since i already did it earlier. This is my backyard and im blowing the snow over my pool and in my neighbors back yard lol. Im north of Montreal Canada so we get alot of snow here and just spent 1h clearing the snow in the front. We got about 10/12 inches of snow. The eod went better than last time.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You will notice that it throws snow better to the right than to the left, that is because the chute doesn't redirect the snow when throwing right.


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

We just had some heavy wet mixed gross snow and the plow had come around several times over night. Everything had frozen up. My little Yamaha ate it up like it was nothing. But I never do full passes with any machine. I make sure to only go 1/2 the auger width on the heavy wet gross EOD stuff.

Another thing I did was watch everyone else who was blowing. The little yammy was throwing the snow miles farther than the machines around me. 

One neighbor came was asking if I had done some modifications to make it throw snow further....

In the end tho, it's a little machine. It's still miles better than my previous machine and the more I use it, the more I like it....

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------

